

eBay's Diversity Report: 42% Women Total, 28% Women Leaders - jayshay
http://www.ebayinc.com/in_the_news/story/building-stronger-better-more-diverse-ebay

======
reefoctopus
I'm extremely concerned about the lack of women in another high paying career.
Did you know that more than 98% of pipelayers, plumbers, pipefitters, and
steamfitters are men? Clearly plumbers are not doing their part to get more
women into plumbing.

Maybe it's the bro culture, maybe there is pervasive discrimination against
women in the field, but it is unacceptable that there are so few women in the
industry. The government should do something about this. Maybe if we offer
women scholarships or prizes it would get them interested in this very
lucrative field.

Sigh....
[https://www.watersafe.org.uk/news/latest_news/get_girls_plum...](https://www.watersafe.org.uk/news/latest_news/get_girls_plumbing_campaign_launched/)

